
Detecting Android malware by building Markov chains of behavioral models - sjmurdoch
https://www.benthamsgaze.org/2017/03/28/mamadroid-detecting-android-malware-by-building-markov-chains-of-behavioral-models/
======
stolkien
Wondering if this has anything to do with:
[https://arstechnica.co.uk/security/2017/01/virulent-
android-...](https://arstechnica.co.uk/security/2017/01/virulent-android-
malware-returns-gets-2-million-downloads-on-google-play/)

------
bayonetz
Morning paper also covered this nicely here:
[https://blog.acolyer.org/2017/03/09/mamadroid-detecting-
andr...](https://blog.acolyer.org/2017/03/09/mamadroid-detecting-android-
malware-by-building-markov-chains-of-behavorial-models/)

Love that blog!

